
Michael Lewis: “Inside Trump’s Cruel Campaign Against the U.S.D.A.’s Scientists” - Dowwie
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/11/usda-food-stamps-school-lunch-trump-administration
======
Dowwie
Lewis spoke about his investigation on NPR's "Fresh Air". A transcript is
provided in addition to the audio:
[https://www.npr.org/2017/11/06/562246599/michael-lewis-
many-...](https://www.npr.org/2017/11/06/562246599/michael-lewis-many-trump-
appointees-are-uninterested-in-the-agencies-they-head-u)

